# Comment désinstaller des vieux softs?



## Gérard_68 (1 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
J'avais Parrallels avanr mise à jour de l'os et je voudrais le supprimer. Comment faire?
Je voudrais aussi ne plus voir les fichiers cachés, comment faire?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## zol614 (2 Octobre 2016)

Tu as l'application Appcleaner qui est gratuite et qui fait bien le boulot


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

zol614 a dit:


> Tu as l'application Appcleaner qui est gratuite et qui fait bien le boulot


Ben non, ce n'est pas le type de logiciel approprié et qui peut-être source de problème.

Officiellement selon la version... http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v4/docs/fr/Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide/23646.htm ...et ou...http://kb.parallels.com/fr/114624 ...et encore... http://kb.parallels.com/fr/123349 ...bien lire la Remarque en bas de page précisant l'utilisation d'un logiciel.


----------



## Gérard_68 (2 Octobre 2016)

Merci Locke, il me reste encore MacKeeper à désinstaller.


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2016)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Merci Locke, il me reste encore MacKeeper à désinstaller.


Tu avais cette saloperie cochonnerie d'installé ?

Alors, installe et lance Malwarebytes... https://fr.malwarebytes.com/antimalware/mac/ ...ça devrait faire un beau ménage.


----------



## Gérard_68 (4 Octobre 2016)

Le ménage est fait et sans chiffon pour la poussière.
Merci Locke.
Et encore une question : est ce que Parallels Desktop 6 est compatible avec El Capitan?


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2016)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Et encore une question : est ce que Parallels Desktop 6 est compatible avec El Capitan?


Non.

Et officiellement c'est ici... http://kb.parallels.com/114381


----------



## Gérard_68 (4 Octobre 2016)

Donc je vais devoir acheter la version 11.
Encore merci pour tes aides rapides.


----------



## Gérard_68 (5 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour, c'est encore moi, 
Comment faire pour qu'on ne voit pas les fichiers cachés?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2016)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Comment faire pour qu'on ne voit pas les fichiers cachés?


Comment les avais-tu affichés avant ? Ils ne sont pas apparus par enchantement.

Sinon, utilise Onyx qui te permettra de le faire.


----------



## Gérard_68 (6 Octobre 2016)

Je ne sais plus, c'était pendant la mise à jour. J'ai fait pas mal de trucs et impossible de se souvenir.
Je suis en train de télécharger Onyx.

"Impossible d'ouvrir Onyx.app car cette app provient d'un développeur non identifié."
Vos préférences sécurité ne permettent que l'installation d'apps du Mac Store et de développeurs identifiés.

Voilà le message qui apparait, je fais quoi maintenant?
Mais pourquoi tout est si compliqué? C'est désespérant.


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2016)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> "Impossible d'ouvrir Onyx.app car cette app provient d'un développeur non identifié."
> Vos préférences sécurité ne permettent que l'installation d'apps du Mac Store et de développeurs identifiés.


Tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier .dmg de Onyx et tu sélectionnes Ouvrir, l'installation démarrera.

Regarde dans Préférences Système/Sécurité et confidentialité/Général un clic sur le petit cadenas te permettra de déverrouiller et de sélectionner les options de GateKeeper qui est une protection. Mais tu peux très bien laisser tel quel en sachant que tu peux avec un clic droit lancer l'installation.


----------



## Gérard_68 (6 Octobre 2016)

J'ai modifié les préférences en cliquant sur le cadenas, installé Onys et remis les préférences après.
Merci à toi Locke.


----------



## Gérard_68 (8 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
Quand j'aurai acheté Parallel 11, je repasserai pour donner des nouvelles.
Bon WE.


----------

